# Bad craigslist posting



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There is a posting for hay on our local Craigslist. It is for very moldy hay, good for goats, not for horses! I wrote a very nice email to the poster, explaining that mold will kill a goat and that new goat owners may not know that and buy the $1.50 a bale hay and end up with dead goats. I suggested that they sell it for mulch hay. 

They emailed me back telling me "goats will eat anything" what is my problem? I hate stupid people! Sheesh-

I will put my own post out, warning goat people not to buy this moldy hay.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:GAAH:That is horrible.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

You can also flag their post, but they'll probably just put up another one. I think trying to educate people about moldy hay and goats in your own post is a good idea. Hopefully, no one with goats will buy it thinking that they're getting a great deal.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

My husband just sent a message to someone two days ago telling the seller that moldy was hay was not good for goats and that he may cause new goat owners to have issues with feeding it. The guy said "well I feed it to my goats. They eat what's good and waste the rest" my husband asked why he was selling it then if he could feed it and he said "because it's moldy and my goats waste a lot" grrrr..... 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is really pathetic of them.
They need to get their facts straight.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

People can be so dumb when it comes to goats and what they can eat. I just hope no goat owners buy that stuff and think it's okay...but they also need to do their research.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

^ Truth! I had a lady bring 2 does here to be bred, they were both really thin and very small, and when I asked what they are used to being fed, she said

"Nothing, I was told that goats don't need to be fed, they have some brush in their pen, and we cut branches for them sometimes." I was like Ummm, no, goats need food too.


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Flag their post, and then also put a post on craigslist in the same area hoping that people see it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:GAAH: education is our best weapon against any ignorance !!! Keep posting about the hay and renewing it!!!

tell me what CL sight and I will do the same...maybe we can over load it with warnings lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

^^Good idea lol.
That is awful  :GAAH:
Stupid people


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

You did good by trying to tell them they could cause harm to someone's goats by selling them moldy hay. 

I run into things like this quite often. People always think they can sell their worst hay to goat owners. Once they know you have goats, it's all over, and most of them refuse to look at the facts. After several years of frustration over this issue, we no longer mention that the hay we are buying is for goats until we've seen the hay, made our decision, paid for it and have it loaded up. That's when we tell them our goats will enjoy the hay...and then start dealing with the ignorant remarks concerning what goats will eat, as well as trying to educate them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ yep.. Same here! We had one guy give us a bale or two to try for our goats because it's $2 a bale and the goats love the weeds!
Umm.. No, my goats are not eating that lol! It turned into chicken bedding  lol!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We'll sometimes have some bales full of weeds. We feed it as a treat.....our goats LOVE them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It was really crappy hay... It had weeds I'm sure the goats would love them! But I wasn't about to feed the dusty nasty looking weed hay he was trying to sell me lol


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I guess I am lucky the guy I buy hay from has raised sheep and goats. He always gives us the good stuff.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've done the same thing on out CL here I the PNW in regards to moldy hay. Some of the ads I see on CL makes me wonder... I know the rescue Saanen buckling I got back in May thought goats don't need food.. Unfortunately the whole herd was euthanized several weeks after my friend brought me the little guy.. They were beyond saving by the time the animal control came out... Lucky for the little buckling who is the sweetest little guy...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

kccjer said:


> We'll sometimes have some bales full of weeds. We feed it as a treat.....our goats LOVE them


Lol I have over 500 bales that will be here Thursday that is tumble weed lambs quarter grass and alfalfa. Aka weedy alfalfa  my dad brought home a few bales about a month ago and they tore into it.
But I agree with kW people need to do their research and not just on the sellers part mostly on the buyers part. If they have goats they should already know the dangers. And if you are really concerned about it yeah go ahead and put a post on there explaining the dangers. Let's face it 99% of people who don't have goats have it in their mind a goat can eat anything and everything.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

First Cutting Hay! Not Horse hay!  $1 (Dundee) pic map farm & garden - by owner
* First Cutting Hay! Not Horse hay! - $1 (Dundee) *



















© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap

(google map) (yahoo map)

First cutting hay. Not horse hay as it is musty and possibly moldy here and their. Great for cows, mulch etc... Was told not good for goats. You be the judge. Small kick bales. 40 bales, $1.50 each. Firm! Must pick them up. Located between Winfield and Dundee. Winters coming!!

(My Comment- not part of the ad!)Yay- they changed the post! (sorry if I am not supposed to copy and paste the entire thing).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hi5: Good work.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good job to you and the seller. Most jerks wouldn't go back on what they said.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's awesome!!! :stars:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! Can't believe they changed it! Way to go!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awesome!!!


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

No animal should have to eat moldy hay....and no one should sell known moldy hay for animals...just my opinion.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice going with answering that add ! Well done !!!!
Hopefully no one bought it assuming it was safe to feed !
The jerk that posted it shouldn't have animals IMO. You just can't fix stupid…..

Ive dealt with the same attitude when buying hay for my guys 
I have people who get delivery before my farm and they pick through the hay , take the best of it , and leave me the rest 
Lovely people , just lovely


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Way to go!!! I'm surprised that he changed the ad. At least he seems to be a bit conscious...not all of them are. lol.

My goats love weedy and leafy hay. They waste all grasses and stems. They are a little less picky during the winter, but not much. Once the goats have picked through their hay, we give the leftovers to the rabbits. Once the rabbits have eaten what they want out of it, we put the rest in the chicken coop on the floor, which ends up in the garden and compost piles. It works out pretty well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I was going to copy the original post to show you all and was totally surprised that the ad was changed! 
But, I was very polite in the letter that I wrote, so, hopefully, no one does try and get that hay for some poor, unfortunate
goat! 

I hate the "goats will eat anything, including tin cans". All we can do it continue to educate people. Ignorance is curable,
Stupidity is forever. Or as a friend says, " If you are born stupid, you are stupid a long time!" :sigh:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My goats love weedy hay too.

Hay like that ad isn't good for cattle either. Moldy hay will make any animal sick.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

GoatieGranny said:


> You did good by trying to tell them they could cause harm to someone's goats by selling them moldy hay.
> 
> I run into things like this quite often. People always think they can sell their worst hay to goat owners. Once they know you have goats, it's all over, and most of them refuse to look at the facts. After several years of frustration over this issue, we no longer mention that the hay we are buying is for goats until we've seen the hay, made our decision, paid for it and have it loaded up. That's when we tell them our goats will enjoy the hay...and then start dealing with the ignorant remarks concerning what goats will eat, as well as trying to educate them.


We tell them we are buying horse hay. Lol. Much more effective to get good hay.

On the "goats will eat anything note" I got asked at a fair if people could feed my goat rocks. I tried explaining that no, they couldn't goats actually had very sensitive stomachs. The lady then tried to inform me that I didn't know what I was talking about, they eat everything.

People can be so ignorant.


----------

